# The Census



## Wee Mite Miniatures (Apr 6, 2010)

I did my duty. I filled it out and mailed it back. However I did make little notes on it to let them know I was not pleased with the questions.

I am an AMERICAN. It makes no difference as to where my ancestors came from. I chose to live in this country. I feel that until the government starts to treat all of us as equal citizens with equal rights the racism will continue in this county. When asked my race I listed under other AMERICAN.

I feel only one question should be asked.

Are you a citizen or not? I would also like to see them ask if not a citizen are you here legally or not, but no one would be say they are not, they would just throw it in the trash.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 6, 2010)

I think they should ask "AMERICAN" or "NOT" If "NOT" Where is your Citizenship at? Not even asking if they are here legally. That way even if you have a green card you still mark "NOT". I think they need to know how many citizens and non-citizens there are.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree....... It annoyed me too.

I was also p*ssed off about the relationship questions......... WHY does it matter if your child living in your household is biological or adopted????? WHAT BUSINESS IS IT OF THE GOVERNMENTS??????


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2010)

If I understand correctly, the only thing you're _required_ to answer is how many people live in the house.


----------



## Pepipony (Apr 6, 2010)

I dont mind any of the questions that they have on it. I understand that it is to get a general over view of what people are where. Maybe to see if certain areas adopt more than others. I dont think though that if you arent a citizen, that you should get a census. Seems that its to get US help for our area, not non-citizens.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2010)

we never got ours our post office returned them all because the had no po box #s on them





oh well guess we get the little visitors somewhere in the future


----------



## LindaL (Apr 6, 2010)

They did not have "domestic partner" and I am NOT single, so I put MARRIED (which is the most accurate choice).. I am married even if it is called "domestic partnership" in Oregon.


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2010)

There was an "unmarried partner" option on the 2010 census... Maybe one of these days the importance of the relationship, the box, and the federal legal status will all be in alignment.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 6, 2010)

Filing out the form was easy compared to the phone call I got from them ! I was asked questons that took 30 minutes to answer



The US census bureau called our home saying it was mandatory to answer their questions !! I was leary but my caller ID identified them as being the census bureau and they did not ask for any personal information. The questions were asked for each person in the household ( 4 ) and wanted info on ages, school degrees, college, health care insurance, disablities, job information and incomes, unemployment wages and a few other things. Anyone else get one of these "delightful" calls from them ??


----------



## minifancier (Apr 6, 2010)

it was 10 easy questions and none were obtrusive, all very "lite" compared to 10 years ago. I filled out all 10 so did my friends and parents too. 10 easy not even how much do you make in a year like it was years ago.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 6, 2010)

mad for mini's said:


> Filing out the form was easy compared to the phone call I got from them ! I was asked questons that took 30 minutes to answer
> 
> 
> 
> The US census bureau called our home saying it was mandatory to answer their questions !! I was leary but my caller ID identified them as being the census bureau and they did not ask for any personal information. The questions were asked for each person in the household ( 4 ) and wanted info on ages, school degrees, college, health care insurance, disablities, job information and incomes, unemployment wages and a few other things. Anyone else get one of these "delightful" calls from them ??


No......thank heaven. Those kind of questions should NOT be mandatory! Some of those questions ARE personal, IMO.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 7, 2010)

Miniv- I agree that these were personal and I did not like answering them at all. I think the government is getting way too nosey about our lives. They did ask for names which I really did not like but they did not ask for any numbers, I would not have given them out and would have hung up and reported them if they had.


----------



## Bassett (Apr 7, 2010)

mad for mini's said:


> Filing out the form was easy compared to the phone call I got from them ! I was asked questons that took 30 minutes to answer
> 
> 
> 
> The US census bureau called our home saying it was mandatory to answer their questions !! I was leary but my caller ID identified them as being the census bureau and they did not ask for any personal information. The questions were asked for each person in the household ( 4 ) and wanted info on ages, school degrees, college, health care insurance, disablities, job information and incomes, unemployment wages and a few other things. Anyone else get one of these "delightful" calls from them ??


According to commercials and warnings on tv they DO NOT CALL anyone. Only answer questions to someone who comes to your door and proves who they are. They all have had training and will have PROPER identification. No one should answer questions over the phone. It is not done this way. I know you did not know this and it is too late but it may help someone else.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Apr 7, 2010)

My hubby who has recently worked for the Census says

*The call was BOGUS. * The census will NOT take any info over the phone.

All data is being collected either by the mail in form or by personal interviews. There are only 10 questions being asked. There MAY be a follow-up in person (or maybe by phone) to only clarify if one of your responses is un-readable or unclear.

You can go to 2010.census.gov and pull up the question form of the 10 Qs that are asked.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 7, 2010)

I have seen it on TV as well, where they will not call you..I dont think I would of answered ANY of the phone questions, regardless if it came up on your called ID. It seems odd to me that they would ask so many personal phone questions compared to a census taker at a home or a form filled out. Our area had the in home census takers, I didnt mind it one bit, VERY few questions and nothing personal at all, which I wouldn't of answered if it had been. I would think the most she was in our home was about 2-3 minutes, and that included her petting my dogs!


----------



## Tab (Apr 7, 2010)

I have several peeves about the census.

1. The mailing to say you were getting your census. After all the dumb hoopla about conservation and the environment. The waste of the tax dollars to send the extra mailing. (Gov't waste)

2. Any info asked by the Gov't other than the numbers in your household. They do not need to know our names or our phone number. They really already know this so what is the diff. Also, what was previously mentioned... if you are illegal, you aren't going to fill it out anyways.

3. Just like Susan said about race. Who cares. Susan is right, it's just another way of dividing the country. Do I say that I'm a European American or a mixed American? NO, I am American! I am tired of the political correctness.

4. The postcard/reminder about filling in and sending your '10 census. More gov't WASTE, more waste of trees (and ink), and more junk mail I have to throw out or burn.

I have a better use for trees and paper. Chop them up and let the horses poop on 'em. At least it is turned into useful fertilizer!

Exit Soapbox


----------



## Katiean (Apr 7, 2010)

I think it was back in the '70's a census taker came to the door. This might be a reason why they have changed it to include names. The guy asked me how many people were living in that house. I said 27. Actual answer 6. Do we have in door plumbing? No. There is an out house out behind the big tree. Actual answer, Yes. It was just a shed out back. We were in a subdivision. everyone had just over 3/4ac. I thought these questions were rather stupid so I gave stupid answers. Why does the government care if I have an indoor toilet anyway.


----------



## Jill (Apr 7, 2010)

> Why does the government care if I have an indoor toilet anyway.


Maybe Uncle Sam plans to take a toilet or two from someone who has five toilets to give them to someone who has no toilets? Potty redistribution...


----------



## Vertical Limit (Apr 7, 2010)

Jill said:


> > Why does the government care if I have an indoor toilet anyway.
> 
> 
> Maybe Uncle Sam plans to take a toilet or two from someone who has five toilets to give them to someone who has no toilets? Potty redistribution...


O M G!



:rofl



:rofl



Now that was funny. To me anyway.....Thanks! Who but you.


----------



## minih (Apr 7, 2010)

I can understand the race questions a little. I know in trying to look up ancestors we have used old census information and it has been a huge help. Maybe years down the road this information can help our childrens children and answer some of their questions. ?? Just a thought.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 7, 2010)

Jill said:


> > Why does the government care if I have an indoor toilet anyway.
> 
> 
> Maybe Uncle Sam plans to take a toilet or two from someone who has five toilets to give them to someone who has no toilets? Potty redistribution...



OH! Thank you for that good laugh......




:rofl



That was excellent!


----------



## Jill (Apr 8, 2010)

Carol & MA, I'm happy you ladies liked my joke


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 8, 2010)

OK, after reading some of the replies here I was worried so I did my homework and made some phone calls. The Census is done by phone also, each month 250,000 calls are made. I was one of those "lucky" ones



It is the same as the green and black multiple page survey that some of you might have gotten. They have a website that is pretty informative if anyone is interested in looking.

US Census Bureau


----------



## minifancier (Apr 8, 2010)

Katiean said:


> I think it was back in the '70's a census taker came to the door.


It has been all over the news that if you DON'T fill out the census they WILL pay a visit.

The reason for the phone # is if they do not understand a question and can ask you what it means, No Conspiracy, no "Tin Foil Hat stuff going on here.


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 8, 2010)

They ask race and ethinicity to help with college funds, health and dental care, and the shift of the population. This coincides with the health care initiatives and multiple other things going on on the National level. I was paid a visit by the Census Bureau in November of last year. It even got down to "Are you Unemployed?" "WHat is your annual salary?" (My answer to that was, you can go look it up - I paid taxes last year). So some of the information they are gathering they either already have, or is none of their business. BUT - the census does help with distribution of services, etc.


----------



## Seashells (Apr 9, 2010)

mad for mini's said:


> Filing out the form was easy compared to the phone call I got from them ! I was asked questons that took 30 minutes to answer
> 
> 
> 
> The US census bureau called our home saying it was mandatory to answer their questions !! I was leary but my caller ID identified them as being the census bureau and they did not ask for any personal information. The questions were asked for each person in the household ( 4 ) and wanted info on ages, school degrees, college, health care insurance, disablities, job information and incomes, unemployment wages and a few other things. Anyone else get one of these "delightful" calls from them ??


I filled out the form sent it in right away (only 10 simple questions, nothing personal other than how many live here, etc.)

I never got a call, but had they called I would have said I already mailed it and hung up. Even if they said it was manditory.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 10, 2010)

They ask race and ethinicity to help with college funds, health and dental care, and the shift of the population. This coincides with the health care initiatives and multiple other things going on on the National level.

So only certain Americans are entitled to "Things going on on the National level?". I thought this was America and income, or lack there of was the only thing that determined who got help. I guess if the kids want to go to College, we better fit into the right ethnic group.


----------



## gimp (Apr 10, 2010)

Katiean said:


> They ask race and ethinicity to help with college funds, health and dental care, and the shift of the population. This coincides with the health care initiatives and multiple other things going on on the National level.
> So only certain Americans are entitled to "Things going on on the National level?". I thought this was America and income, or lack there of was the only thing that determined who got help. I guess if the kids want to go to College, we better fit into the right ethnic group.


----------



## susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

I understand that how consider certain census questions to be an invasion of privacy, but here's what I don't understand:

* Nobody sees anything strange about the Twitter craze of telling people what you are doing, where and when,

* People are lining up to put their private info, pictures, and even shameful acts up on Facebook and the like, and

* Most everyone is willing to be hooked to a permanent umbilical cord via cell phones and think you're living in the dark ages if you don't constantly carry one.

I know I'm strange, and I'm NOT criticizing those who make use of these, but each strikes me as a greater invasion of privacy than the census.

susanne

who loves her life as a recluse out on her mountain

PS: Good one, Jill !! Our county would come after you to confiscate the outhouse, as they are not allowed...


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2010)

I think some people feel differently when they are told to provide information, vs. when they decide to do so... plus some people are concerned about how the information might be used





For me, I didn't have a problem with any of the questions. If I did, I'd have just answered the number of people in the house (two, not a secret)





What I was not happy to think about was a temporary government worker coming to my house, or to my neighbor's houses (yes, they will!) to get the information if I didn't provide it. I had concerns about a person (with no background check) coming into my private space, etc. I mean, there are only so many ways to casually work into a conversation a license to carry...



So, I got that census form out in the mail quickly





I sure hope we keep our current number of bathroom chairs!


----------



## minifancier (Apr 10, 2010)

Well those that have filled it out incompletely, do you have a SS Number? There is more info contained in THAT number, then the census office ever thought of asking.

So whats the big deal here? The Government already knows more about you then you think and it has been that way for many many many years.

Do you have a State Drivers License? Then even your State knows more about you then the census will.


----------



## Tab (Apr 10, 2010)

minifancier said:


> Well those that have filled it out incompletely, do you have a SS Number? There is more info contained in THAT number, then the census office ever thought of asking.So whats the big deal here? The Government already knows more about you then you think and it has been that way for many many many years.
> 
> Do you have a State Drivers License? Then even your State knows more about you then the census will.


That is the very reason that I found it unnecessary to write anything down other than numbers in our household. (Phone or names.) They already know it all.


----------



## minifancier (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness. One side of the Government knows so you think that is enough? They do not transfer the info back and forth between the different departments.

There is such a thing as making things easier, which then translate into less Tax Payers Money being spent.


----------



## Minimor (Apr 10, 2010)

Just what I was going to say! I figure it is much cheaper to the taxpayers if we all answer our census questions, instead of expecting someone in the government to have to pull up records from other places to get the info they want.

This isn't a census year for us. Last time we did have to fill out the forms I was lucky & got the short form, so it took me no time at all to fill out. Was nice to not get the long one--I don't mind answering the questions, but it can take awhile. If you're a farmer & get one of the long farm forms it's even worse. When I initially received my form that time it was the French form--and I do not read French fluently enough to be able to answer a French language census form! I called the contact person on the form & told her, and she thanked me for being so nice about it. She'd had the same thing happen with some other people and they were really rude about it. That's really too bad, because it wasn't her fault at all.

I'd really hate to have to go door to door asking census questions--just too many rude people in this world it seems. It must be a pretty thankless job.


----------



## Tab (Apr 11, 2010)

It was barcoded. There was NO requirement for filling out anything but the household numbers. That is the ONLY point of a census. If they want to know where that form was coming from they scan the barcode.


----------



## Shortpig (Apr 11, 2010)

minih said:


> I can understand the race questions a little. I know in trying to look up ancestors we have used old census information and it has been a huge help. Maybe years down the road this information can help our childrens children and answer some of their questions. ?? Just a thought.


This is what I was thinking. I have located a large amount of my ancestors because of the census. I have copies of the original census sheets showing where they were living and who was living in the household. Ages of those at the time living in the household an what kind of work they were performing at the time. It also showed where their ancestors came from and I found that to be quite interesting. Now I keep our genealogy book up to date but that doesn't mean someone in the youngest generation will and maybe someday this research will be available going forward.

As far as the census by telephone. No way I don't give our any info to anyone over the phone. I didn't receive the census by mail but I wish them luck getting thru the gate and the large dogs to the front door of my home.


----------

